# blackdown - officer questions



## WO2 Gubbels (17 Jun 2005)

Hi all, 

  I was just wondering what a general day of an officer is like, hours wise, work load wise, what kind of facilities are there for officers, laundry, how much room does one have?  What kind of materials would one need or would come in handy?
  I have been accepted as a CI this summer at blackdown, and will be working with the tech course.  I have only been to blackdown once and have never done staff at anypoint in my career so just curious if there were any tips about what to bring etc.  What is leave like, i've heard 1 day every 15. 

  Please if you have anything that I might find interesting or any info I  might be able to file away for use in the future feel free to reply or PM me.  Thank you.
  
  CI Gubbels


----------



## Zedic_1913 (17 Jun 2005)

Well, I haven't been an Officer at Blackdown ... but I can give some information from my experience there.

Everyone at Blackdown sleeps in white dome tents, I believe Officers/CIs are 2 to a tent (with beds and lockers).  There is an Officers Mess (large white tent), and they apparantly have excellent laundry facilities (in comparison with the course/staff cadets).

The camp is large so I would suggest bringing a bike (and bike lock) to make it easier to get around, although being tech staff you'll likely spend a lot of time up top on the base itself.  As a CI you are considered in the same regard as an officer, but you do not have to be on 100% duty (this may be different for C Sqn).  CIs at Blackdown also wear OD style combats with tilley hats and red CI slipons during training hours (again this may differ for C Sqn).

I believe Officers are granted 1 leave day per 15 work days, but as far as I know that is a full 24 hour leave.  Officers can have evening leave if they have no duty (and I believe they can have personal vehicles on the camp as well).

This is the best I can do being that I have not staffed as an officer.  There are a few officers on these forums who should be able to provide more information, one that I know of is Capt.Mount (FerretDriver) you could try sending him a PM.  You could also try phoning Blackdown with any questions or concerns you may have ((705) 424-1200 ext. 2962).  The Joining Instructions are available on their website (http://www.central.cadets.ca/blackdown/join_e.html).  If there are any other questions or concerns I can help with, don't hesitate to send me a PM.


----------



## PViddy (18 Jun 2005)

> Officers can have evening leave if they have no duty (and I believe they can have personal vehicles on the camp as well).



Staff PMV's on site must be approved ahead of time so make sure you clear it.  Are you teaching an Air tech course ? (airframes, engine or photo tech).

PV


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (18 Jun 2005)

I actually have no idea what exactly I'm doing.  I got my paper work yesterday, it says: Crse Dir.  As to what exactly this is, I am unsure.  I am going on the assumption that it is the officer in charge of the flights/platoons.  Unless they have changed things, when I went in 2003 they had reg personall teach the course.  I do believe both of mine were from baggotville and I did electronics.  Could you clear up what exactly that job is??  I'd be happy doing either but just nice to know before hand (less stuff to bring lol).  

        CI Gubbels


----------



## PViddy (18 Jun 2005)

I have only instructed as an Officer at TACSTC, i believe they still have reg force staff teach the tech. courses.  It's sounds like your job may entail you being used in some sort of training/admin. capacity but the real answer is...i don't know.  Best to check your offer of employment or call them for clarification.

PV


----------



## Trinity (18 Jun 2005)

ugh.. was there in 2003     HELL I say

Say hi to the Chaplains... bug the hell out of Lt. Bourque who is a chaplain

Bring him Pie.. or threaten to bring him pie.. He'll love you.. Long story
He'll know who told you.....

And when you say goodbye... shake hands and say 'Pie be with you'

PLEASE... do it.. thanks  ANYONE who is there this summer...


----------



## primer (21 Jun 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> ugh.. was there in 2003        heck I say
> 
> Say hi to the Chaplains... bug the heck out of Lt. Bourque who is a chaplain
> 
> ...



I can't believe Capt Ralph is still going there and I am a member of the Old Farts Club   

Life as an Officer @ Blackdown is a unique experiance.   :-X

As a Blackdown Vet for the past 10 years 94- and still going .

Life is not what you might think you work hard and play hard.working from up at 06:00   most days and work till 18:00 unless you have Coy Duty. The young troop said the officers have sweet laundry room   well yes we do. But they are allways down and you still go into Angus to get it done. The food sucks but it is edible. Life in the Mess after work is non existance the BBQ and party on Thursday night are ok from time to time. Pay you would would make more on Civy street than you would as a CI or event a LT.You can bring what you want for your tent that you sleep in but remember that you have   3 more tent mates. A bike is a good idea as the camp is quite large. You wanna Bring some dress cloths for the formale funcions like our annual mess dinner and Sunset. You will need a car if you wanna leave the Down,Barrie is ok to goto but Wasaga Beach is the place to go.


Best of luck  :

you will be hitting the ground running and lots to learn in those very few days of pre course. :dontpanic:


----------



## Zedic_1913 (22 Jun 2005)

primer said:
			
		

> The young troop ....


"Young troop" eh, thanks sir {!} (jk).


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (22 Jun 2005)

Hi all, thanks for the replies so far. 

 I obtained my paper work last Friday, and I am under the position of "Crse Dir".  Just curious if anyone knew what that entailed etc.  I talked to someone on the phone today (I forget the name) about my accepting etc and they didn't have a description for it.  I have written to the WO in charge of these matters at blackdown, and while I have been replied to, the exact details of my job haven't been disclosed as of yet.  I'm just curious and also starting to consider what kind of literature I should bring with me.  Its nice to know what I'm getting myself into .

   CI J.G.


----------



## army_gurl_74 (23 Jun 2005)

This is probably going to be a weird question but do you have a sister named Jenna? Someone with your last name did staff last year and I was just wondering.


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (23 Jun 2005)

Yup that would be my little sis, she did basic in trenton and has been in bordon since.  uptop for one year and then down there for 1 year I think, staff last year, and will be back for staff this year.  My other sister did her first 6 weeker there last year, and will be back in blackdown this year again, and my other one is thankfully seen the light   and is heading out greenwood for the 2 week survival, I'm hoping she goes IES/SIC the following year.  

       J.G.


----------



## Black Watch (24 Jun 2005)

Zedic said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't been an Officer at Blackdown ... but I can give some information from my experience there.
> 
> Everyone at Blackdown sleeps in white dome tents, I believe Officers/CIs are 2 to a tent (with beds and lockers).   There is an Officers Mess (large white tent), and they apparantly have excellent laundry facilities (in comparison with the course/staff cadets).
> 
> ...


Wow! Back in my time, we used to sleep in those "brand new" mod tents that were comming straigt from Bosnia. My last stay at Blackdown ACSTC was in 2001


----------



## Zedic_1913 (24 Jun 2005)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> Wow! Back in my time, we used to sleep in those "brand new" mod tents that were comming straigt from Bosnia. My last stay at Blackdown ACSTC was in 2001


The camp has changed a lot since then ... I first set foot on Blackdown in 1999 and I'm going back there this year.  For me it seems like so long ago that we had the mod tents, I've almost grown accustomed to these new tents :S.


----------



## Black Watch (24 Jun 2005)

that's too bad... Mod tents ruled


----------



## mcpl_spunky (24 Jun 2005)

I have a qestion about Blackdow ... where is it?and can you get accepted from anywhere?


----------



## Burrows (24 Jun 2005)

Blackdown is located in Blackdown park, in CFB Borden, which is Borden Ontario.  Its basically a general training camp, basic,cl,cli, Pipes & Drums.  That sort of stuff.


----------

